# Alcance rádio



## AJCS (7 Set 2019 às 12:27)

Bom dia,

Todos nós em algum momento temos de resolver pequenos problemas com os dispositivos e sensores que usamos para as nossas medições.

Eu tinha um problema com o sensor de temperatura, o melhor local para o colocar longe do sol e abrigado do vento é numa parede virada a norte, mas nesse local o sinal de rádio de UHF em 433,920 Mhz, que é a frequência para enviar dados, ficava um pouco longe e nem sempre o sensor comunicava a 100% com a base, a única solução foi aumentar o alcance rádio instalando uma antena que cobre dos 430 a 440 Mhz, para isso retirei a antena de origem que é constituída por esse bobine e em seu lugar liguei a antena de UHF.

Problema resolvido.


----------

